# Bring up all interfaces

## malern

I'm creating a generic gentoo install that I plan to run on multiple machines and VMs. The machines/VMs are quite different and therefore get different interface names for the various NICs. I'd like to setup my gentoo install to simply bring up all ethernet interfaces it finds and run dhcp on them, but I'm not really sure what the best way to achieve this is.

I'm considering writing a shell script which will automatically create the init.d symlinks and write the /etc/conf.d/net file, but I feel like I'm missing an easier solution.

I'm also wondering if something more event driven like systemd or ifplugd would be more appropriate.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Try this : TIP: Complete network stack without net.* scripts

Use full dhcp configurations, without any headache  :Smile: 

----------

## malern

Brilliant, thanks for the pointer, that does look like it'll do what I want!

----------

## xaviermiller

I (ab)use it. It's 100% plug and play, even with wireless   :Cool: 

----------

